# Blackhorn 209



## Muleyhunter (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a CVA Accura and have been using triple 7 but am thinking of trying Blackhorn 209 out. Has anyone on here been using it? Anyone with any bad experiences? I am going to be using the Hornady FPB bullets with this because I have a hunt in Colorado this year and I have to use conicals, has anyone used this combination? Thanks.


----------



## Latigo_allen (Apr 14, 2011)

My father-in-law uses bh209 and the fpb bullet and loves it. He's shot deer and elk with it and swears by it.


----------



## Muleyhunter (Apr 29, 2011)

Good, I bought some and I'm going to give it a try. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot BH209 in my CVA Accura shooting a 300gr XTP and it shoots very well. IT cleans up very nice just using Hoppes gun solvent. The only issue i have had is BH209 will plug your flash channe lvery easily. Every 10 shots or so I have to use a drill bit the same size as the flash channel and turn the bit by hand removing all the crud from the powder. Other than that (and the price of BH209) it shoots great!

Mark


----------

